# Scythe



## FLHX Storm (Jun 16, 2013)

Over the weekend I went to a local Flea Market because the weeke before a vendor said he would be back with a load of ammunition I mentioned needing. He had a lot of ammunition, but not the stuff I needed and his prices seemed fair enough. 

Disappointed that he wasn't there I still looked around and low n behold there laying on a blanket was a Scythe complete with snath (curved pole to hole the blade) but only one nib (side handle) but that was cracked but over all it was in pretty fair condition. Still, at $15, I couldn't resist. But then to get the thing home since I was there on my motorcycle. As I was walking over to figure out how to mount it to my bike, one of the vendors asked "Kind of ominous, isn't it? So I smiled and said "Works for me!" So on with my little story. 

I tried in vane to find a way to tie the Scythe to my bike without damaging my bike. Nothing would work. So I ended up strapping the thing to me. I wrapped the bungees around the snath a couple of times each and them wrapped them around me. One around my waist and the other a bit higher and very uncomfortable. I had the thing strapped in front of me so that mean part of the snath had to go between my leg and the fuel tank and to keep from doing any damage, I wrapped a shop rag around the handle where it might come in contact. N off I went. 

I couldn't quite say what everyone was looking at, be it me all dressed in black of my pretty flat black bike .......... or maybe it was the combination of the scythe blade suspended above my head with the rest tied to me. Perhaps they thought I was a modern Grim Reaper coming for someone. Going through the small town I live outside of was hilarious with everyone looking, but I kept on going. I live 5 miles outside of town. 

Once home I had to test drive the thing so I freshened the blade even though it was sharp (but a bit rusty) n adjusted it the best I could and proceeded to clear the other side of the road which was overgrown with weeds n tall grass. The whole area was about 220 feet in length by 4 to maybe 10 feet wide depending on where I was at the time. Even made a pretty fair windrow even if it was packed with weeds. I can't wait to use the thing again. 

Since then I went ahead and added a handle from a DeWalt Hammer Drill. It's that second handle on it that I never used anyway, n moved the cracked nib to the upper position, n then readjusted the blade for a better cutting angle. Of course a thread is nothing without pictures so here's a couple for y'all.


----------



## mad murdock (Jun 16, 2013)

I was looking for a weed whacker of sorts for a few weeks a bit back, never found a decent one. I was looking in Lehman's non-electric catalog a little over a week ago, and saw this https://www.lehmans.com/p-393-bow-knife-weed-cutter.aspx
And I thought, heck I can make one of those! So I took a ratty diston crosscut saw I had, took off the broken handle, and punched and drilled for a handle to be bolted to the tip end of the saw blade, affixed a piece of cable to the handle to hold the blade in a bent position similar to the one in the pics, and voila! I got an awesome weed whacker. Would really like a scythe though, can cut even better with one of them, all the used ones I see around here are 50-100 bucks, everyone thinks they are "antiques" and wall hangers. You got a great deal at 15 bucks! You deserve a "you suck"! Nice score there


----------



## ncpete (Jun 16, 2013)

I can't find it now (never seems I can when I want to) but there is a husband and wife team that makes custom fit handles for scythes. When you find new ones, they all have the same size handle, and none of them fit anyone right. A friend on NCWW.net that uses almost exclusively handtools had one of their scythes made to fit him, and he was very impressed with the results, and improved comfort and ease of use. Had me wanting one, then I remembered that I no longer live on the 100 acres I did as a kid, and I don't have to cut hay for the horses, or clear the grass and weeds in the trails, and that if I let my suburban yard grass grow so long that I needed a scythe for it, I may be in serious trouble with the neighbors, I didn't get one. Still, they are fun.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jun 16, 2013)

Love the visual in my head.
Wonder if anyone cellphoned a pic in traffic
and will label it correctly so that it will come up in Google search?


----------



## stihl023/5 (Jun 16, 2013)

Very nice! SS's with his new Avatar is going to be jealous!:msp_wink:


----------



## woodchuck357 (Jun 16, 2013)

*I use a scythe often*

You have what my folks call a brush blade. Shorter and wider than a hay or harvest blade. Nice cobble, using the drill handle! I often don't use a right angle handle for the left hand, just hold the snath knuckles up. You would be hard pressed to tell the difference between scythe cut yard grass and that cut with a mower! Great workout and when you get into the swing of it cuts a lot quickly.


----------



## ncpete (Jun 16, 2013)

woodchuck357 said:


> You have what my folks call a brush blade. Shorter and wider than a hay or harvest blade. Nice cobble, using the drill handle! I often don't use a right angle handle for the left hand, just hold the snath knuckles up. You would be hard pressed to tell the difference between scythe cut yard grass and that cut with a mower! Great workout and when you get into the swing of it cuts a lot quickly.



You are much better with a scythe than I am then, that's for sure. From your description, we had a brush blade on ours when I was young, too. Not fun to try to harvest 5 acres of hay with, in fact, I remember that my dad called someone to cut it, maybe after the first hour? Then it was up to us to collect and throw onto the back of our truck for the winter hay for our horses. Must have been a rough year that year, because I also remember throwing 300 bales into our loft a couple times.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jun 17, 2013)

We moved into my wifes Grandmothers house and there was one in the garage. I couldnt get the hang of it and bought a Stihl FS36 to trim the steep areas around the yard. Wifes Uncle lived next door and would make fun of me for my newfangled weed whacker. He was a handy guy and made a handle out of aluminum tubing.


----------



## FLHX Storm (Jun 18, 2013)

mad murdock said:


> I was looking for a weed whacker of sorts for a few weeks a bit back, never found a decent one. I was looking in Lehman's non-electric catalog a little over a week ago, and saw this https://www.lehmans.com/p-393-bow-knife-weed-cutter.aspx
> And I thought, heck I can make one of those! So I took a ratty diston crosscut saw I had, took off the broken handle, and punched and drilled for a handle to be bolted to the tip end of the saw blade, affixed a piece of cable to the handle to hold the blade in a bent position similar to the one in the pics, and voila! I got an awesome weed whacker. Would really like a scythe though, can cut even better with one of them, all the used ones I see around here are 50-100 bucks, everyone thinks they are "antiques" and wall hangers. You got a great deal at 15 bucks! You deserve a "you suck"! Nice score there



Thanks for the "You Suck! cuz I love to find great deals on things I can use!  

I like your idea with the crosscut saw. Heck, when mine breaks, I might find myself doing the same. 

BTW, You could pick up a new snath and scythe blade of your choice for around $110 on Amazon which includes shipping. Same style, and even the same company as the old "antique wall hanger"  I picked up to use.

I have to say using a scythe is almost as much fun as using a chainsaw and an axe. N all of them leave me wanting more to cut!


----------



## FLHX Storm (Jun 18, 2013)

ncpete said:


> I can't find it now (never seems I can when I want to) but there is a husband and wife team that makes custom fit handles for scythes. When you find new ones, they all have the same size handle, and none of them fit anyone right. A friend on NCWW.net that uses almost exclusively handtools had one of their scythes made to fit him, and he was very impressed with the results, and improved comfort and ease of use. Had me wanting one, then I remembered that I no longer live on the 100 acres I did as a kid, and I don't have to cut hay for the horses, or clear the grass and weeds in the trails, and that if I let my suburban yard grass grow so long that I needed a scythe for it, I may be in serious trouble with the neighbors, I didn't get one. Still, they are fun.



If I had a lot of cutting to do, I might consider something custom made. Otherwise I'm good with whatever I can find. The reason none of them fit anyone right straight from the store is most often people have no idea that they were made to be adjusted or how to adjust them. The proper positioning of the nibs on the snath n the proper angle of the scythe (blade) itself. The tang is meant to be bent to conform to the customers needs setting the proper blade angle. I'm speaking of the American model. I wonder if I could modify the American snath to accommodate the European nibs. Then I could have the best of both worlds. :msp_biggrin: 

But, thanks for the idea of letting my yard get a bit shaggy. Then I can use the scythe to mow it instead of using that push mower and get the weed eating all done in one fell swoop. :msp_w00t:


----------



## FLHX Storm (Jun 18, 2013)

LegDeLimber said:


> Love the visual in my head.
> Wonder if anyone cellphoned a pic in traffic
> and will label it correctly so that it will come up in Google search?



Thanks! 

I did try to see if there might have been a picture posted using a multitude of spellings and didn't come up with anything. So maybe I caught em all off guard. :msp_w00t:

One day I might have to stop by a funeral home when one is in progress and have a long black cloak on holding the scythe. I could stand outside the front door and not say a word. I wonder how many strokes I would cause. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jun 19, 2013)

I guess that my best visual presentation would have been as a teenager
when I would load up on the dirtbike to go do some trail upkeep.

The Echo cs302 sitting behind me with my belt through the loop handle
a hoe and shovel criss-crossed on the seat and me just sitting on them, no bungees or duct tape
and of course the machete on one hip.

knew it wasn't the smartest thing to be doing but....
Just rode in first or second gear (pretty slow on dirtbike) 
and reveled in that youthful invincibility of long gone days.

when I eventually gained access to a International Cub tractor equipped with a belly mount bush hog,
I thought I had it made!


----------



## FLHX Storm (Jun 24, 2013)

woodchuck357 said:


> You have what my folks call a brush blade. Shorter and wider than a hay or harvest blade. Nice cobble, using the drill handle! I often don't use a right angle handle for the left hand, just hold the snath knuckles up. You would be hard pressed to tell the difference between scythe cut yard grass and that cut with a mower! Great workout and when you get into the swing of it cuts a lot quickly.



The blade on this scythe is 26 inches long. I think it's pretty healthy for a brush blade. N the handle, well, they say necessity is the mother of invention and with the cracked handle being as it is I figured I needed a different one. So I looked online and only found one vendor that had them but at $20 plus shipping apiece, I figured I'd pass. Heck, when I could pick up a new snath including the nibs for the price of 3 nibs. 

I figure if I'm going to buy brand new, I might as well go with the European setup since technically I already have the American one anyway. I may do that eventually but for now the American style will suit me just fine even if it is slightly cobbled. :msp_w00t: I'm figuring one day once I get good enough using one of these that I'll be able to do my entire lawn with one, be it with an American or the European one.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jun 24, 2013)

Is that grinder handle offset? 
i.e. depending on the way you turn it you're seeing a "d" or seeing a "b" .
If so I'm just wondering if the offset could be used to improve your grip and swing?

Between the tunnel carpal and some other issues,
I've had to find out about those small shifts in handles or shapes.

think about twisting the bars on your bike up or down a few degrees
or your axe handle, etc.
You may have already pondered all of this 
or like me and sometimes need to look at the cheat sheet when caught up in a project.


----------



## FLHX Storm (Jun 25, 2013)

Yep, the handle is a "d" facing down at about 45 degrees. That was where it felt the most comfortable kind of like I did with the handlebars on my motorcycle. Adjust for comfort, try it out and re adjust if necessary. And really, the extra height the d handle provides is ideal. Really I need to bend the tang a bit more but it took everything I had to bend it the few degrees I did using a hole in the bumper of my truck and a fair sized crescent wrench. (I really should get a vice one of these days) Even with that adjustment the cutting edge of the blade is still a bit too high but useable. Okay, so I'm a bit on the tall side with long legs to boot.

Is there a cheat sheet for these scythes and if there are where can I find one? I'm just trying to do things from memory from when I was a child using these.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 25, 2013)

stihl023/5 said:


> Very nice! SS's with his new Avatar is going to be jealous!:msp_wink:


Yup, What ya gonna do with that thing Storm? If you can swing that thing all day you are one bad woman.


----------



## Dusty Rhodes (Jun 25, 2013)

Storm, what is the difference between the European and American styles? I think I read it once upon a time but cant remember.


----------



## FLHX Storm (Jun 26, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Yup, What ya gonna do with that thing Storm? If you can swing that thing all day you are one bad woman.



Well, to answer the first question, I'm gonna go out n start collecting souls! 





N the second question, well, I know I can go about 3 hours using the scythe, but then I run out of stuff to cut. I have part of my yard that I'm redoing making it more useable and have part of it already seeded. I'm thinking I'll only use the scythe on that including the other areas I've already been using it. But I want more, much more!


----------



## FLHX Storm (Jun 26, 2013)

Dusty Rhodes said:


> Storm, what is the difference between the European and American styles? I think I read it once upon a time but cant remember.



There are quite a few differences. To start, the American scythe blade is hardened steel where the European blade isn't. The snath on both are different in the respect that the American one has a nice curve and the overall diameter is fairly large and tapers, but the user ends up being bent over a bit to use it. The European snath has only a slight curve and that is near the blade and it more squared toward the end where the blade attaches. But this enables the user to be in a more upright position. The nibs are different in the respect the American ones come straight off the snath but is adjustable at any time. The European nibs are offset. The lower nib uses a spacer to raise the lower (center) nib away from the snath while the upper nib is secured to the end of the snath. Once these are in place, they really are not adjustable. But, the European Scythe is more of a custom made outfit designed for each individual user. And about the blades. With the American blade being hardened it is very difficult to peen it. Your better off using a slow large grinding wheel or a flat file for the bevel and a whetting stone to finish it. The European blade is meant to be peened correcting any damage or deformity by stretching the metal to eliminate dings, nicks and even cracks. Once the edge is corrected, take a whetting stone to finish it. Both will need to be sharpened int he field periodically, like every 10 minutes of use. 

Anyway, I am considered a rookie since I am as green as the wood I cut! :msp_w00t:


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jun 29, 2013)

Sounds like you're building up your own cheat sheet.
Fraid I know way way way less about that tool than you already do.
the handle questions just come from a mix of curiosity, intuition
plus the aforementioned carpal tunnel and other frustrations
that lead me to study everything.

keep us updated as you progress with it. 
If you feel comfortable with the idea of putting yourself online, 
have a camera, etc... a video would be cool.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Aug 17, 2013)

*Today the situation called for using the scythe on the yard*

With all the rain and necessary trips out of town yard grass has gone wild. Power mower just clogged up and the neighbor that had the Gravley tractor with a sickle bar mower attachment moved away so the scythe did the job.

Scythe don't care if the grass is knee high and wet, it gets the job done!


----------



## flashhole (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't want you to collect my soul.


----------



## FLHX Storm (Aug 30, 2013)

LegDeLimber said:


> Sounds like you're building up your own cheat sheet.
> Fraid I know way way way less about that tool than you already do.
> the handle questions just come from a mix of curiosity, intuition
> plus the aforementioned carpal tunnel and other frustrations
> ...



Here's a bit of an update:
I did end up purchasing a new snath since the actual nibs were so expensive. At $20 a pop and $60 for a new snath with nibs, I figured why not. The drill handle was put back on the drill. The main reason I went with the new snath n nibs was my hand kept climbing over the guard and after a few hours of scything, it hurt. 

The rest, one you develop your technique, I think the important thing is also to develop a rhythm. For me it helps to wear a headset tuned into my favorite radio station (Country) and use the rhythm from those songs. I kind of got the idea from this video on YouTube:
[video=youtube;A0muYIpG4eE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=A0muYIpG4eE&feature=endscreen[/video]
I do happen to have video's of myself scything, but, I think I would rather not post them. The reason I took them was to study and compare them with others I've found on the internet so that I could improve my technique.


----------



## FLHX Storm (Aug 30, 2013)

flashhole said:


> I don't want you to collect my soul.



Oh, come on now. You know you want me to, but you haven't realized it yet! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## flashhole (Aug 30, 2013)

Maybe not, I'll dream about a visit from the reaper tonight.

I think we would all benefit from seeing your training video. Especially if you can have country music in the background.

You've been off the forum for awhile. I hope it's just being busy and nothing bad has happened.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Aug 30, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> Oh, come on now. You know you want me to, but you haven't realized it yet! :msp_biggrin:



What are you going to do with them?


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 30, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> Here's a bit of an update:
> 
> *I do happen to have video's of myself scything, but, I think I would rather not post them.* The reason I took them was to study and compare them with others I've found on the internet so that I could improve my technique.


:msp_sad:


----------



## FLHX Storm (Aug 31, 2013)

flashhole said:


> Maybe not, I'll dream about a visit from the reaper tonight.
> 
> I think we would all benefit from seeing your training video. Especially if you can have country music in the background.
> 
> You've been off the forum for awhile. I hope it's just being busy and nothing bad has happened.



I believe the only thing anyone would come away with if I posted a video is just how retarded my techniques were. Then with my luck it would probably show up on Americas Funniest Home Video's and *WIN*! 

The only reason I've been off the forum a bit is I tend to take rides into the wild blue yonder with no real destination in mind, just go. Then when I return, I have to play catch up with the yard work and continue on with any projects I may have started or start new ones. That scythe has really come in handy. This year it's been spending a lot of quality time with my shovel leveling out parts of my yard and making it so it drains properly plus making it useable. 

It went from this:






To this:





To this:





And as soon as my wood piles are gone, I will be using the dirt from the path that is now covered with mulch (the black stuff) to fill in where the wood piles were. They are now about 10 inches below grade.

From this: (look to the left side of the picture in the middle - additional digging)





To this:





So as you can see, there is a lot of shovel time. Yep. all shoveled by hand! And really, it is keeping me in shape for the upcoming firewood season. (felling, limbing, bucking, and splitting, not to mention getting the wood off the side of the mountain without the use of any machinery)


----------



## FLHX Storm (Aug 31, 2013)

stihl023/5 said:


> What are you going to do with them?



I'm going to name it George n hug em and squeeze em and held em tight! 

[video=youtube;2JlVqfC8-UI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JlVqfC8-UI[/video]


----------



## FLHX Storm (Aug 31, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> :msp_sad:



Aww, I'm sorry. Maybe another time. 

Will this tide you over?


----------



## FLHX Storm (Aug 31, 2013)

I did have to end up covering my round piles due to the relentless rains this year. N too much was getting into the piles. So rather than having them sit there and rott, I put tar paper over the tops where they would be coming in contact with the tarp and then stretched a tarp over the top (20' x 20') leaving the two ends open as well as along the bottom. Gotta have air flow!


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 31, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> Aww, I'm sorry. Maybe another time.
> 
> *Will this tide you over?*


well.....guess it'll have to.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Sep 11, 2013)

think i may have to get a scythe to go with my "idiot stick" (aka weed wacker) and brush hook. like how they work.
how badly was your handle cracked? i've rescued cracked handles - malls, shovels, axes, baseball bat - by forcing the crack open with a screw driver, forcing some wood glue in (as far into the crack as possible), and clamping tightly either with glue clamps or rope/cord depending on the shape of the wood. if you use rope/cord be sure to wrap the handle with waxed paper beforehand so your rope/cord will come off. after the glue dries i just knock it down with sandpaper. voila', new handle. usually the glued part is stronger than the non-glued part. if you haven't disposed of the old handle you might give it a try
as i'm on here i'll put two cents in the jar. please don't be offended. i think i can probably speak for many of the guys on here on this one, but if not, i'll speak for myself.
after following your posts many have developed a "picture" of you in our mind's eyes. that picture is fed with your avatar and would include; tall, long legs, physically fit, respecter of rights, cycle rider, gun owner/shooter, hard worker, neat, tidy, industrious, independent...
now to most guys that spells "damn near perfect"
it has occured to me that we could all be being played and that you are actually a guy posing as a girl. not saying you are but when the presentation matches up real well with the description of a good woman as presented in the Bible (Proverbs 31), which also coincidentally conforms to many guy's ideals, it has to be considered. in this day and age its not uncommon for some "guy" to masquerade as a woman; every guys nightmare. if you are a guy, i don't understand why you'd pose as a girl, but that would be your problem, not mine.
therefore, a picture could easily dispell the rumor.
not saying you should break your anonymity, i wouldn't, but that's one reason pix would be requested.
just sayin.
glad you had a good birthday.
moderators - if i am out of line with this post, i tend to be a bit direct, please delete it.
again, just sayin


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 11, 2013)

jerrycmorrow said:


> think i may have to get a scythe to go with my "idiot stick" (aka weed wacker) and brush hook. like how they work.
> how badly was your handle cracked? i've rescued cracked handles - malls, shovels, axes, baseball bat - by forcing the crack open with a screw driver, forcing some wood glue in (as far into the crack as possible), and clamping tightly either with glue clamps or rope/cord depending on the shape of the wood. if you use rope/cord be sure to wrap the handle with waxed paper beforehand so your rope/cord will come off. after the glue dries i just knock it down with sandpaper. voila', new handle. usually the glued part is stronger than the non-glued part. if you haven't disposed of the old handle you might give it a try


Actually I do still have the old nib that came with the scythe when I made the purchase. I even still have the old snath though I replaced the nibs and snath with a new one. The snath came with the 2 new nibs. They were dang near impossible to adjust since you couldn't loosen them, but once I took an old strap and kind of used it like oil filter wrench, they came loose. Then I adjusted them to my particular height. I will keep the old snath and nib n one day when I'm not doing anything in particular, I'll give your method a shot.



jerrycmorrow said:


> as i'm on here i'll put two cents in the jar. please don't be offended. i think i can probably speak for many of the guys on here on this one, but if not, i'll speak for myself.
> after following your posts many have developed a "picture" of you in our mind's eyes. that picture is fed with your avatar and would include; tall, long legs, physically fit, respecter of rights, cycle rider, gun owner/shooter, hard worker, neat, tidy, industrious, independent...
> now to most guys that spells "damn near perfect"
> it has occured to me that we could all be being played and that you are actually a guy posing as a girl. not saying you are but when the presentation matches up real well with the description of a good woman as presented in the Bible (Proverbs 31), which also coincidentally conforms to many guy's ideals, it has to be considered. in this day and age its not uncommon for some "guy" to masquerade as a woman; every guys nightmare. if you are a guy, i don't understand why you'd pose as a girl, but that would be your problem, not mine.
> ...



As for the last half of your note: I spent the better part of an hour looking though hundreds of pictures, some even with me in it, and then it dawned on me. Even if I were able to take a picture of myself holding a chainsaw and maybe an axe, that surely wouldn't be enough. YOu would say that could have been photo-shopped or something. I could post a nude picture of myself (I happen to have several) but again, ypu could say that was some picture I found elsewhere on the internet and am claiming it to be mine. Or let me see, you would want to know when I had my last period or want to see my birth certificate. Or then maybe you would say I had a sexchange and want a dna test snail mailed to you from the laboratory that did the test. I could go on and on and on with this nonsense, but I will refrain. My point is, there would be no satisfying the likes of you since the way I see it is, I have threatened your manhood so in order for you to feel good about yourself, you need to make up rumors that seem feasible. 

But, add this to your equation. First, I've just turned 62. Add to it that I have never and will never make myself available to anyone on the internet as in one of those internet romance things. I came here to learn various methods of doing things and have corrected many of my bad habits already. But I also came to share some of my experiences. That's it! 

I had been considering making a video of one of my upcoming fells. A black birch "school marm" (about 34 inches across) or maybe a leaning black birch "widow maker" (about 20 inches across) with one drawback. Someone had posted on the Firewood Forum a video of a girl trying to limb or whatever a pine tree. I think the title was "Hot chick felling a tree) or something like that. Then there were the comments which followed including her wanting to show off her cleavage and that she looked like a "Crack Whore!" In my eyes, she wasn't all that unattractive though she was a bit of a ditz. But though I was a bit dissuaded by the comments, I figured since my video wouldn't be one of those instructional type videos, and it would only be viewable here in AS, I've kept that idea in the back of my head. Heck, I even have the video of my splitting a 4 foot in length by about 24 inches across round but I chickened out at the last minute and only posted pictures of the results. Now I'm thinking I'm glad I didn't post the video, and I'll be damned if I post a video of my felling one of the more difficult trees on my property. 

So to shatter your minds eye, think of me as being the most butt eff'nist fugly and the fattest slob you can imagine, cuz that is what I appear to be. N yes, the last part of your post was particularly offensive. I'm a 62 year old widow (my husband has been dead for better than 27 years) and I have survived on my own since doing whatever it takes. I own my home (no loans or mortgages) own my Harley (no loans) and own my pickup truck (no loans) as well as have a little nest egg that if I'm careful will take me to my grave and then some. So if I stepped on your manhood in my quest to survive on my own, EXCUSE ME! Such is the price of being an independent woman. So to sum it up, think whatever you want. *And* kiss my butt, left side, right side, and inside. N don't forget a little tongue action while your in there.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 11, 2013)

Damn.. we need the like button back now.


----------



## griffonks (Sep 11, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> Actually I do still have the old nib that came with the scythe when I made the purchase. I even still have the old snath though I replaced the nibs and snath with a new one. The snath came with the 2 new nibs. They were dang near impossible to adjust since you couldn't loosen them, but once I took an old strap and kind of used it like oil filter wrench, they came loose. Then I adjusted them to my particular height. I will keep the old snath and nib n one day when I'm not doing anything in particular, I'll give your method a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Storm,

I posted that Hot Chick video, not to put her down but because she is eager to try. Dang, she went up that tree alone when there was help on the way.

So, I think that you would be quite good at instructing and encouraging eager to try women how to do felling, building, remodels and repairs. Who knows, there may be a paycheck in there somewhere for you. 

Personally I read your posts because they are good, not because of any fantasy. Thank you for your posts


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Sep 11, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> ...As for the last half of your note: I spent the better part of an hour looking though hundreds of pictures, some even with me in it, and then it dawned on me. Even if I were able to take a picture of myself holding a chainsaw and maybe an axe, that surely wouldn't be enough. YOu would say that could have been photo-shopped or something. I could post a nude picture of myself (I happen to have several) but again, ypu could say that was some picture I found elsewhere on the internet and am claiming it to be mine. Or let me see, you would want to know when I had my last period or want to see my birth certificate. Or then maybe you would say I had a sexchange and want a dna test snail mailed to you from the laboratory that did the test. I could go on and on and on with this nonsense, but I will refrain. My point is, there would be no satisfying the likes of you since the way I see it is, I have threatened your manhood so in order for you to feel good about yourself, you need to make up rumors that seem feasible.
> 
> But, add this to your equation. First, I've just turned 62. Add to it that I have never and will never make myself available to anyone on the internet as in one of those internet romance things. I came here to learn various methods of doing things and have corrected many of my bad habits already. But I also came to share some of my experiences. That's it!
> 
> ...



okay. consider me to be suitably chastised. i don't easily apologise but definitely when i've stepped in it. while i obviously should have given more consideration to posting the second half i definitely had no intention as you have obviously taken from it. now, i'm not sure why i added that to my post but pretty damn sure i was trying to compliment you. guessing i must have hit a sore spot somewhere. just goes to show when something inside says "what the h are you doing" i should heed it. please accept my sincerest apologies. 
as far as threatening my manhood - balderdash. i know who i am and noone, male or female, can take that from me. 
i don't care about your physical appearance since i'll never see you anyways and please don't think i spend any time fantasizing about you. i have plenty of woman in my own house. btw, i raised all three of my daughters to be as independent and self-sufficient as you seem to be. 
again. sorry i ruffled you. please pull them claws back in. jerry morrow

i agree with SS. if there was a like button i would hit it.
Also agree with Griffonks regarding your posts.


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 11, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Damn.. we need the like button back now.



Does that mean I should keep sharpening my tongue every time I sharpen my chainsaws n axes? (in case there is ever a need of course) :msp_biggrin:


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 11, 2013)

griffonks said:


> Storm,
> 
> I posted that Hot Chick video, not to put her down but because she is eager to try. Dang, she went up that tree alone when there was help on the way.
> 
> ...



Yep, she did try, but really I don't think her heart was really in it, but then you never can tell these days. I've noted that in myself at times, but then I look at something that needs to be done and take it as a challenge. It's kind of like hearing a voice saying "you can't do that because your a woman" so heart or not, I have to do it. Sure, many times it scares me to death because I am doing something that would typically be done by a man and is way out of my league but I have to at least try. Most often I have been successful. Even when I fail, I'll go back and try again until I can get it done. If I wouldn't so much as try, that is true failure! 

So really, I don't think I would make a good instructor in anything. I'm more of a doer. It's also having the willingness to try whatever as well as a positive attitude. How do you teach that? I know a lot of women who won't so much as try because they have learned to be dependent on others (men) to do whatever for them. So they give up before they've even started. I know one lady who can't so much as change a light bulb on her own. All I can do is lead by example. 

Plus, I think I may be addicted to learning and the adrenaline rush I get every time I do something new. By the way, felling trees always presents new variables n more adrenaline rushes which is probably why I like doing it so much.


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 11, 2013)

jerrycmorrow said:


> okay. consider me to be suitably chastised. i don't easily apologise but definitely when i've stepped in it. while i obviously should have given more consideration to posting the second half i definitely had no intention as you have obviously taken from it. now, i'm not sure why i added that to my post but pretty damn sure i was trying to compliment you. guessing i must have hit a sore spot somewhere. just goes to show when something inside says "what the h are you doing" i should heed it. please accept my sincerest apologies.
> as far as threatening my manhood - balderdash. i know who i am and noone, male or female, can take that from me.
> i don't care about your physical appearance since i'll never see you anyways and please don't think i spend any time fantasizing about you. i have plenty of woman in my own house. btw, i raised all three of my daughters to be as independent and self-sufficient as you seem to be.
> again. sorry i ruffled you. please pull them claws back in. jerry morrow
> ...



Well, though it may be against my better judgement, I'll accept your apology. But I will ask this, if what you were trying to convey was a compliment, please don't compliment me in the future. The sore spot I do believe is common among women. Tell a girl you really don't know that you think she might be a man and see where your dangly man parts end up. :msp_scared: 

The initial descriptors you used to describe me were pretty much right on. _(that picture is fed with your avatar and would include; tall, long legs, physically fit, respecter of rights, cycle rider, gun owner/shooter, hard worker, neat, tidy, industrious, independent...)_ I'm 5'9" tall and my legs are 34 and 1/2 inches in length for starters, that is if you think 5'9" is tall. And I could be described as physically fit. N well, I'll also admit I'm not all that butt eff'n fugly. But enough to make everyone's eyes bleed with just one look. :extreme_sexy_girl:


----------



## flashhole (Sep 15, 2013)

You're not related to anyone with the last name Bobbit are you? :msp_w00t:


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 15, 2013)

Heck no! She is just plain scary! You just don't go around cutting off things like that. Really they should have locked her up and thrown away the key.

What I was trying to convey is some women might get offended being called a man n kick him in the man parts. (n run like hell) NOT separate him from his man parts! :msp_scared:

I only did that once and that was several decades ago as self defense. He quit his attack and just dropped to the floor. Right after that, I swore I would never ever do that again, be it in self defense or otherwise.


----------



## flashhole (Sep 16, 2013)

"I did that once and it was several decades ago ..."

_That_ - cut or kick? We need to be clear on this.


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 16, 2013)

Kick Only! 

I would NEVER cut! 

N I will never kick someone there, ever again!


----------



## flashhole (Sep 17, 2013)

Whew! Glad that's understood.


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 17, 2013)

I did decide I may just post a video of myself in action, not with a scythe, but rather with a chainsaw. I mentioned it over on the firewood forum in post #16 of this thread:
http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/244534-2.htm

I'm figuring on making two videos, one camera being on my helmet so y'all can hopefully see what I'm seeing and the other on a tripod from a bystanders perspective. I will likely post at least one of those videos.

I think I may do a trial run felling a young Poplar (maybe 9 inches across) just to make sure I can get the angle of the camera on my helmet right. The purpose of the video won't be as a learning tool, but just to show how an old lady gets err done! :msp_smile:


----------



## flashhole (Sep 17, 2013)

Road King Girl set the bar. Any competing videos have to be in tank tops and tight jeans.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 17, 2013)

flashhole said:


> Road King Girl set the bar. Any competing videos have to be in tank tops and tight jeans.


Oh My! Here we go again.:bang:


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 17, 2013)

flashhole said:


> Road King Girl set the bar. Any competing videos have to be in tank tops and tight jeans.



Yeah, but I'm going to up the bar by actually felling the tree while in proper attire! :msp_w00t:


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 17, 2013)

I did the trial video with the helmet camera. N boy am I ever glad I did. You could barely see the end of the bar and chain! Nice view of the tree going over though. :msp_smile:


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 17, 2013)

I picked a couple scythes today, $30 for the pair. I'll get better photos tomorrow.


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 17, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> I picked a couple scythes today, $30 for the pair. I'll get better photos tomorrow.



Very Nice! Color me envious!


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 17, 2013)

I got them For Annie, she has a passion for anything with a blade or old or wooden, these are all three.


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 18, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> I got them For Annie, she has a passion for anything with a blade or old or wooden, these are all three.



That they do. But I do have a question. Does she intend to use them or just use them as decoration? Or perhaps both? If she's going ot use them, she will definitely need a whetstone to keep them sharp. The one shaped like a torpedo really works well.

You did get one heck of a deal though especially with the condition they're in, and on here I think it's a requirement (and given as a compliment) to give you a big *YOU SUCK*

I do use mine about every 2 or 3 weeks to clear a 225 foot x 4 foot strip across the road and some slopes if they become too overgrown with weeds.

When winter comes, I intend to sand the snath and nibs n then stain them black. I haven't figured out what to do about the metal parts since I do want to prevent them from rusting or rusting any further.


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 18, 2013)

Don't know much about em, but i'd say you got a heck of a buy.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 19, 2013)

The old one will be on display, the newer one will see duty in the backyard, blackberries and such.


----------



## flashhole (Sep 19, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> When winter comes, I intend to sand the snath and nibs n then stain them black. I haven't figured out what to do about the metal parts since I do want to prevent them from rusting or rusting any further.



3M makes a rust converter product but it's kind of pricey. Works great and leaves a charcoal color finish on the metal.


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 19, 2013)

flashhole said:


> 3M makes a rust converter product but it's kind of pricey. Works great and leaves a charcoal color finish on the metal.



Ahh, that's good to know. I'll have to keep an eye out for it. 

I posted my video by the way! Road King Girl can eat her heart out! :msp_w00t: 
http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/244868.htm


----------

